# Higgins Outing??



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

Hay John, have'nt seen ya around here to much. Hope all is well for ya. 

RCH started a thread in the icefishing forum so I posted my findings there, but in a nut shell the company was great but the fishing and the weather sucked. I have never seen it snow that hard before. There were times that I could only see about 20ft in front of me. And the wind, OH MY THE WIND, there had to of been gust over 40mph. I was drilling holes and Larry was standing in the shanty holding it down and one time I thought I was going to have to jump on the quad to chase him. 

In 10+ hours of fishing I caught about a dozen smelt but all morning we spent in deep water trying to get some lakers or white fish but there was nothing going on there.

All and all the company and food was worth it. I am sure all had a good time, I know I did.


----------

